# 80 gallon water heater loophole? Lifetime Warranty?



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone bought / installed this water heater?

http://www.htproducts.com/everlast-light-com-water-heater.html

The manufacturer said this water heater is approved for residential use.

http://www.htproducts.com/electric-waterheaters.html

At the above link, they state they have 80 gallon residential electric units, but when you click the link - the 80 gallon is not listed. When I called them, they directed me to the light commercial model, which IMO is misleading.

In addition, there are very specific water chemistry requirements that must be met in order to not void the warranty. I know nothing about water from a chemistry standpoint. Do the water standard requirements sound reasonable for public utilities?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Never heard of this brand. I will read some more on it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just more dishonest business practices. It is all too common. 

My friend's wife used to work for a bank. She had to quit {she handled loans} because the bank was instructing her to tell the customers 'yes' on the phone to their questions, but she and the bank knew that the fine print was negating what she was telling customers. In short, they were asking her to lie. 

Anybody ever have a debit or credit card of theirs being charged each month and then you call up to cancel it only to see your statement next month with you still being charged? When one calls the company, their answer is it was a computer error, or, whom did you speak with? Or, we have no record of you calling to cancel the monthly debit. It is done on purpose. When 99% of those types of errors are in the company's favor, they are not innocent mistakes.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have installed their stainless steel 199,999 btu heaters and have never had an issue with them. They have a great product just not the advertising budget.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A good softner should be able to take care of the requirements , their main concern on install is DO NOT use dielectric unions ever. I have personally installed 8 of their stainless steel gas heaters and haven't had any issues with any of them. Personally I wouldn't sell these with the lifetime warranty as a selling point because as we all know that would require the homeowner to maintain their filter systems or softners which doesn't always happen. But just like any heater the tank needs to be flushed every 6 months which we know doesn't happen either. IMHO these are very good quality heaters. 



14. Failure of the water heater due to the accumulation of solid
materials, lime deposits, water quality contrary to the manufacturer’s
provided instructions. WATER CHEMISTRY REQUIREMENTS
– Sodium less than 20mGL. Water pH between 6.0 and 8.0.
Hardness less than 12 grains. Chlorine concentration less than
100 ppm.
15. Any damages, malfunctions, or failures resulting from the use
of dielectric unions.
16. Production of noise, taste, odors, discoloration, or rusty water.
17. Damages, malfunctions, or failures caused by subjecting the
tank to pressures greater than those on the rating label.
18. Water heaters moved from the original installation location.
19. Water heaters that have had their rating labels removed.
20. Water heaters replaced for cosmetic reasons.
21. Water heaters installed outside the fifty states (and the District
of Columbia) of the United States of America and Canada.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

All of the lifetime stainless tanks that I've read about or installed, have that same water quality exception. Even indirects. How your suppose to keep the boiler water up to those standards is beyond me. Especially if it has boiler antifreeze added which is common in new england.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

All warranties are pretty much money maker gimmicks. Lifetime warranties are the biggest. Most people don't even remember they have one after so many years. If they try, the manufacturer puts so many exemptions that it's probably not covered.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Rheem is selling a 55 gallon heater that I have put in to replace
a 65 gallon unit.... It also would probably suffice for a 80 if you turn it up enough to compensate


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HT Products is good stuff...

The Everlast are a bit pricey but I've never had one with issues, I do a lot of their Super-Stor Indirects as well...

Very popular in the northeast...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

HTP warranty is not a gimmick. They do stand behind their products. I've never had an issue with them warranting a tank. They stopped taking the supper stors back for testing, just cut the tag off and hand it over to the supply house. The only time they want to do testing, that I've seen, is on boilers that have had antifreeze in them. If you don't follow their ratio you're on your own. They put lifetime warranty right on the tank. You do have to prove you are the original owner, they won't transfer.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Never had a getting HTP Products warrantied when needed. They make good WH and stand behind them.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumbdog said:


> Never had a getting HTP Products warrantied when needed. They make good WH and stand behind them.


Same here in fact used them to replace other mfg's heaters under warranty :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice to hear that they are reputable as this may be the best option for some customers. :thumbup:


----------

